# Blue and white maltese? Is this real?



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

im hoping this is a joke or something. look at the 5th to last puppy on this page. scroll down. 

http://www.tinytcuppuppies.com/index.htm

:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW, they are what's ruining this wonderful breed. Another so-called maltese puppy looks like a peekenese puppy instead. Seriously?!?

This makes me soooo mad :smmadder:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

and mini english bulldogs??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh geez, this is a sickening site. Boy, major buyer beware here! 

There is no such thing as a blue and white maltese, they actually looked mixed with Shih Tzu or something super smooshie faced. How ridiculous and how sickening they are charging $3000 for those puppies.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Not that I'm trying to put down uneducated puppy buyers, but really, who's this stupid to buy one of those puppies??? (excuse my lack of a better word )


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is a broker. Look at all those breeds and mixes!

What a joke! I can't believe anyone would be dumb enough to think that was a purebred Maltese!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow...just when you think you've seen it all... :angry: 

There's no such thing as a Maltese that's any other color than white (or white with lemon/tan ears/spots from pigment); Please, no one buy from someone like this! I must say though, that if there WERE a blue & white Maltese, I would totally have one (from a reputable breeder, of course, if there were such a thing). lol


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, nice "designer" dogs. (insert sarcasm) $3000.00 dogs weighing a whole ounce, how wonderful. Ugh, sites like this make me sick.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Another sad thing is that those puppies do NOT look 12 weeks old imo. Ugh. What an awful place.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good lord, I have seen it all :blink: Unbelievable


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The sad thing is.....they probably do sell puppies.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:shocked: How terrible...That really made me sad. Those poor babies too...UGH!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

That is sickening. But what is more sickening is that these establishments abound across the world... we have our share too.
Our main TV channel has tried to out a Welsh puppyfarm in the past only to find that, after due inspection by the RSPCA and local authority, the puppyfarmer was given a licence. So he is now a 'legal' animal abuser.


----------



## Jessey (Jan 14, 2009)

I cannot believe how much they are charging for these pups.. The owners are going to be in for a real suprise later on when their health start detoriating at an early age.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

That was heartbreaking to look at poor babies.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

that website is so disturbing.....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Simply disgusting!

oooh it makes me so mad!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, that is really sad. $3500 for a poor little thing that is supposed to be a Maltese? Isn't that false advertising besides being disgusting? :smpullhair:


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

lets all email the woman and chew her out! haaha


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you look at the two little maltese/pekes, one is female, one male, you will see the exact
same pic used for both pups. THAT is definitely false advertising.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 22 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711640


> If you look at the two little maltese/pekes, one is female, one male, you will see the exact
> same pic used for both pups. THAT is definitely false advertising.[/B]



I noticed that too Brit...What a thing!!! :shocked:


----------

